# 6.5 Creedmoor For Short Range Deer?



## chuckb7718 (Apr 17, 2019)

So I've got the new rifle itch.
With all the hype about its accuracy, I was considering the 6.5 Creedmoor, but mainly the talk is about shooting a gazillion yards with it.
Sure, I sit the powerlines and peanut fields, but I also sit the deep woods where a shot may present itself at the base of the tree.
How's this cartridge going to perform that close?
Is it going to expand or zip thru, leaving a 6 mm exit hole?
Which "out of the box" rifle?


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 17, 2019)

In the first few hundred yards the 6.5 is not inherently more accurate than a 308 or many other calibers.  The ballistic coefficient of the longer bullet for a given weight starts to show up way down range, 500 yards or so and thereafter.

But to answer your question, a 6.5 through the vitals or to the spine at close range will do the job as good as any bullet.

If you want to go 6.5, get the classic 6.5 X 55, it has been around for 100 years or so and the Swedes shoot moose with it.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Apr 17, 2019)

6.5 C on a 135 pound buck at 45 yards. Hit behind the shoulder in the ribs, 125 grain Winchester Deer Season bullet zipped through like butter. Quarter size exit hole. He ran 40 yards and died. 
That said, there was not a blood trail like there usually is with the .308 and 150 grain bullets. Lots of potential reasons for that but he died and never ran well after the hit. He wobbled 40 yards.
Hope that helps.


----------



## baddave (Apr 17, 2019)

i believe i could shoot 100 deer in the same place from the same distance and get a different result every time as far as exit hole , blood trail , reaction etc. and you can ask 10 people and get 11 opinions .. i have shot 5 deer w/ my .260 in the last 2 yrs w/ 2 different bullets 123 gr sst and 140 gr sgk from 40 yds to 88 yds . i honestly can't tell that from the last 100 or more w/30-06 various bullets .just sayin'..i do love that .260 (basically same as 6.5C) i kinda miss the big kick but THIS GUN WILL KILL.. get that 6.5 , you'll love it


----------



## transfixer (Apr 17, 2019)

The speed of the 6.5 creedmoor and good bullet selection will be just as deadly in the woods as any other commonly used cartridge,  the hydrostatic shock of a fast bullet cannot be discounted,  I've taken more deer with my .243 and 87gr bthp's than any of my other rifles,  and 99% of them never took another step,  but that has more to do with bullet placement I'll admit.   A high shoulder shot within an inch or two of the spine with a fast expanding bullet will put them down with no tracking.  I'm sure the 6.5 creedmoor is more than capable


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 17, 2019)

You can shoot the SAME rifle on 10 different deer and get DIFFERENT results. 

Far too many times hunters mistakenly believe that rifle cartridge "A" will give you better blood trails than rifle cartridge "B". When in reality, it is luck of the draw. Same applies to bullets in many cases. 

I've seen fantastic blood trails from 243s and none from much larger calibers such as the 30-06 or 7mm Rem Mag. I've also seen just the opposite. 

Bottom line, there is NO magic cartridge or bullet that will give you the same results everytime! Shoot the cartridges you shoot best in the rifle you like to carry and don't overthink the results.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Apr 17, 2019)

The 6.5C does make a fine long range target gun but you have to keep in mind why when you apply it to a hunting rifle.  It's not a good long range caliber because it is a super magnum or some kind of barrel burner.  Velocity wise it is very average.  What makes it shine over the other 6.5's is that the case is shorter which allows to handle heavier / higher BC bullets.  If you are shooting typical hunting weight bullets (120-130 grain) the 6.5C is a ballistic match the the 260.  Where the 6.5C shines is shooting 140+ grain bullets.  It looses some velocity but is more consistent down range.  

To answer your question the 6.5C is as good of short range hunting rifle as any of the more common calibers.  To me it is a short to mid range cartridge that is capable of handling the heavier long range bullets.


----------



## Lead Poison (Apr 17, 2019)

With the same twist and properly throated barrels, I don't believe the 6.5 Creedmoor has any advantage over the 260 Remington. The very slight difference in powder capacity between the 2 "could" be negated by velocities generated by the individual barrels. 

The 6.5 Creedmoor and 260 Remington are too close to call a clear cut winner. The winner will come down to the individual barrel and rifle. They are both winners IMHO.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 17, 2019)

The 6.5 C is the flavor of the month.
It is a good Ga deer cartridge. 
Is it the best?
Depends..........


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 17, 2019)

Wholeheartedly agree with everyone about the different reactions, blood trails, etc. from different deer.
I've been shooting the same.270 for over 20 years, factory and reloads, and the only constant is nothing is ever constant! LOL
For sure it's a deer killing machine...I just want a new gun and the Creedmoor seems to be all the rage of late.
Just wanted to get some opinions on it. 
Thanks everyone for sharing yours.
???


----------



## bwsmith (Apr 21, 2019)

Lilly001 said:


> The 6.5 C is the flavor of the month.
> It is a good Ga deer cartridge.
> Is it the best?
> Depends..........


https://www.militarytimes.com/news/...h-their-bullets-for-this-new-round-next-year/ 

Pretty sure it's not a Flavor of the Month


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m still too in love with my 7mm-08’s to buy a 6.5 Creedmoor.  I’ve killed with the 6.5 but just have no desire to buy one.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 21, 2019)

My "close range" AR deer rifle will be the .350 Legend, leaning towards 180gr bullets.  Won't be blazing fast but at about 2000fps or so, will do the job as far as I shoot deer on my club.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 21, 2019)

bwsmith said:


> https://www.militarytimes.com/news/...h-their-bullets-for-this-new-round-next-year/
> 
> Pretty sure it's not a Flavor of the Month


It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong.
That sure would move it into a main stream cartridge.


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 21, 2019)

https://wdm2.blob.core.windows.net/...ol/x65ds/images/x65ds-boxshot-front-large.png


----------



## transfixer (Apr 21, 2019)

Lilly001 said:


> It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong.
> That sure would move it into a main stream cartridge.



    Its only going to be used by special ops teams from what I have read,  it will be one of many capable long distance rifles in their arsenal,  they're also using .338 Lapua's ,   it won't be issued to regular army snipers or marine corp snipers I don't believe,  

     But regardless,  the round is here to stay,  the only real advantage is has over other calibers is at extreme ranges,  because of the aerodynamics of that projectile,  long and slender,   at ranges we would normally use it at , its really no better or worse than a 7mm08 or .308,


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 25, 2019)

140gr Berger VLD Elite Hunter

45-110yds

It’s laid them all down so far. 5 for 5 no deer left eyesight between me an my brother. I shot 5 different loads my gun shoots the 140s into bug holes never switched they hammer though. 

6.5 creedmoor xbolt western hunter.


----------



## Dub (May 24, 2019)

https://www.federalpremium.com/products/rifle/premium-centerfire-rifle/nosler-accubond/p65crda1


----------



## nmurph (May 24, 2019)

^^^
This is what I will be reloading for my .260 for this fall.

I dropped a buck in 2016 at a measured 343yds with a 30-06 and 150gr AB off of my pack. DRT


----------



## Dub (May 25, 2019)

nmurph said:


> ^^^
> This is what I will be reloading for my .260 for this fall.
> 
> I dropped a buck in 2016 a measured 343yds with a 30-06 and 150gr AB off of my pack. DRT




   

Awesome shot.....awesome bullet.   

I'll be using 165gr in my .06's next fall, too.


----------



## bullgator (May 25, 2019)

Just get a decent cartridge and a quality firearm and go practice until you know that setup like an old friend. To many people worry about comparing calibers which is crazy for whitetails at Georgia ranges.


----------



## wallacem (May 29, 2019)

actually, the 6.5 creedmore is 99% the same thing as a 6.5 swedish mauser or a 260 rem. all three do the same thing.  and the new 350 legend, balistic twin to the 35 rem. blah, humbug.


----------



## Bigbendgyrene (May 30, 2019)

Bought a 6.5 C two years ago and killed 4 nice bucks and at least half a dozen hogs with it to date.  Majority of the shots were between 50 to 150 yards, so haven't really had to take advantage of the long distance capabilities.   Single shot kill with every shot fired.  Seriously has fired like a laser beam, with all my shots hitting precisely where I was aiming.   

Though everything was killed with a single shot, have had variation in blood trails with game that ran.  Some left good blood trails while others left little blood until they dropped (for what it's worth, good blood where found).  That said, nothing made it more than 100 yards and at least half dropped right where shot.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Jun 5, 2019)

I own a tikka t3x in 6.5 creed and it’s the most accurate rifle I own. I cut the same holes that you could cover with a nickel at 200 yards cand l am no sniper. I have only shot 2 deer with it a 243lb buck and a doe. Both between 170 yards and 200 yards. Neither took another step. Time will tell though if it will be my go to as my 25-06 shoots almost as good but has been a proven killer for me


----------



## Big7 (Jun 5, 2019)

Lead Poison said:


> With the same twist and properly throated barrels, I don't believe the 6.5 Creedmoor has any advantage over the 260 Remington. The very slight difference in powder capacity between the 2 "could" be negated by velocities generated by the individual barrels.
> 
> The 6.5 Creedmoor and 260 Remington are too close to call a clear cut winner. The winner will come down to the individual barrel and rifle. They are both winners IMHO.



First, my thoughts. It's just as deadly at closer range as cartridges that are basically their ballistic equals. That would be the 260 Rem and 6.5X55. And although it's only a 6MM, The .243 Winchester will cover all those same bases. A 175- 225 pound dear ain't really all that hard to kill.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 8, 2019)

M77 Ruger said:


> I own a tikka t3x in 6.5 creed and it’s the most accurate rifle I own. I cut the same holes that you could cover with a nickel at 200 yards cand l am no sniper. I have only shot 2 deer with it a 243lb buck and a doe. Both between 170 yards and 200 yards. Neither took another step. Time will tell though if it will be my go to as my 25-06 shoots almost as good but has been a proven killer for me



That's what I'm shooting with 129 gr Hornadys. 5 deer shot, 5 deer down. No tracking. But I'm shooting high behind the shoulder which destroys the lungs and shocks the spine.  

That Swede is a fine round.


----------



## Permitchaser (Jun 25, 2019)

01Foreman400 said:


> I’m still too in love with my 7mm-08’s to buy a 6.5 Creedmoor.  I’ve killed with the 6.5 but just have no desire to buy one.



I love my 7mm-08  loaded Barns x for it and it shoots lights out less than .25


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 25, 2019)

I sure hope Winchester XP’s work well because I bought a bunch of them for my new 6.5.

They are glorious in a 308 and 270 WSM, so no reason to think they wouldn’t work well in a 6.5. $18 at Walmart.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jun 27, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I sure hope Winchester XP’s work well because I bought a bunch of them for my new 6.5.
> 
> They are glorious in a 308 and 270 WSM, so no reason to think they wouldn’t work well in a 6.5. $18 at Walmart.


that's what I have killed my deer with. The 125 grain.
They work well, 40 yards to just over 250 so far.


----------



## Dub (Jun 27, 2019)

deast1988 said:


> 140gr Berger VLD Elite Hunter
> 
> 45-110yds
> 
> ...





Bergers came into play while I was on a reloading hiatus.  

They seem to get nothing but huge praise from folks when it comes to downrange accuracy. 

Are you getting exit holes with yours ?

My favorite load from my reloading days was 140gr Nosler BT in my .270win.  I didn't always get an exit wound....but it'd turn out the lights sure'nuff.  I loved those Nosler BT's in my .270.  I didn't love 'em once I started running the 120-140 in 7mmSTW & 7RUM. Pretty sure I was well above the impact velocity that Nosler designed them for at the sub 200yd ranges I was shooting them.  

Anyway....enough of my rambling.  I was just glad to hear a strong hunting endorsement on a bullet that flies true.  Thanks.

I may give a couple boxes a try on some future load workups.


----------



## glynr329 (Jun 28, 2019)

I went with Winchester XP. The SST did not work well for me.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 28, 2019)

Dub said:


> Bergers came into play while I was on a reloading hiatus.
> 
> They seem to get nothing but huge praise from folks when it comes to downrange accuracy.
> 
> ...



4 exits on 6 deer. For my rig. 2 head on shots in the chest didn’t exit but exploded the insides.

High shoulder heavy bone exit, ribs an in the crease exits. 

I’m impressed seeing what the creed has done for me an my buddies I’ve let use it. It’s on game performance I’d compare somewhere between a .308 an a 7/08.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jun 28, 2019)

deast1988 said:


> 4 exits on 6 deer. For my rig. 2 head on shots in the chest didn’t exit but exploded the insides.
> 
> High shoulder heavy bone exit, ribs an in the crease exits.
> 
> I’m impressed seeing what the creed has done for me an my buddies I’ve let use it. It’s on game performance I’d compare somewhere between a .308 an a 7/08.



I shot one deer last year with my creedmoor at about 120 yards give or take a few yards. I shot her on the edge of a grown up field with grass about 2 and a half feet tall. I shot her behind the shoulder about mid ways up. She made it about 60 yards into the field trying to get back into the woods. I hit her with a berger and everything was mush I have no idea how she ran off. I sold that rifle and will be getting another one, I had the ruger American I'll likely get a 700 or browning.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 5, 2019)

Lead Poison said:


> ...Bottom line, there is NO magic cartridge or bullet...







I think this 20 mm round would work like magic, and the deer won't make you chase them and follow blood trails after taking a hit from one of these.


----------

